# Do you prefer white, black or colored lingerie?



## tracyishere

Thinking about buying a new outfit. Does the color have a bearing on the look? For example: black- naughty, white- sweet, colored- fun
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl

Yes color has a bearing as does cut, material texture, etc, etc.

Get what you think is sexy. Get one of each if you want.


----------



## sparkyjim

make sure it is soft.... lace can be very abrasive. I think it is as much about how it feels as how it looks...


----------



## tracyishere

The trouble is I don't think my H likes what style I choose.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rookie4

I prefer the kind that is easily and quickly removed. As far as color goes, I prefer lighter shades because my woman is dark complected. I also like it when Sweetie goes Commando.


----------



## tracyishere

Here's why. On our wedding night being the quirky dork I am, I put on the outfit I got from my stagette lady friends that was total granny panty style.

I came out of the washroom and pranced around all sexy, he was mortified but thought i was being sincere so he was a complete gentleman. When I burst out laughing, there was definitely relief. 

I did put on a much sexier outfit afterwards, but he tells me all he can remember is that granny outfit and he wishes I had been more seductive with my choice. He feels disappointed. 

So what would a man like to see on his wedding night?


----------



## SadSamIAm

I liked the white corset, garter and white panyhose. Looked very sexy when undressing her. But wasn't very comfortable. The corset was removed pretty quickly.

Wedding nights are for sexy and making love.

For the best nights I like naughty lingerie (open nipple, crotch things) for fl0cking. Color not important.


----------



## tracyishere

_
Wedding nights are for sexy and making love._

My bad, I know. I wish humor had its place everywhere though. Life would be so much more entertaining.


----------



## samyeagar

I am a big fan of corset styling. I like the laces and ties, and I like strappy things. I prefer darker colors...dark purple or blue with black accents...very hot.

I am saying all of this in the context of my STBW...she is a pale complected natural red head. I also never liked the baby doll top on anyone until I met her


----------



## ocotillo

tracyishere said:


> Thinking about buying a new outfit. Does the color have a bearing on the look? For example: black- naughty, white- sweet, colored- fun
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Women are all different Get what looks good on you.


----------



## mablenc

I just wanted to share something, I have a friend she in early 70's she was going trough some mild depression. Her doctor advised her not to wear granny panties and to add color to her underwear. I was in my teens when she told me this. I never forget that, having nice underwear even if you are the only one that knows you have it on does boost your self esteem.


----------



## committed_guy

tracyishere said:


> Thinking about buying a new outfit. Does the color have a bearing on the look? For example: black- naughty, white- sweet, colored- fun


I would really appreciate if the wife wore something matching with the rest of the outfit.


----------



## FemBot

I order online and H and I choose together online, then I order what I like of the ones we picked. My H likes lots of lace and black and red.
I see you are in Canada so check out www.pinkcherry.ca. It's where I get all my stuff and you both can pick out outfits online. Shipping is so fast. I just ordered stuff last night and my package will be here this afternoon!

And yes wearing cute matching undies under my clothes makes me feel so feminine!


----------



## CH

Birthday suit!! I already know what my wife looks like inside and out, don't need lingerie to get my blood pumping. All my wife needs to do is bend over, clothed or not and that will start my heart racing already.

Ok, I do have one vice, HIGH HEELS! But she won't do that for me, yet....


----------



## tracyishere

Cannot order online. I have problems getting outfits that fit right. I am 3 different dress sizes. Boobs, waist and hips. Also I am fairly tall. Makes clothes shopping a pain in the bum. Need to try everything on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thound

Black


----------



## Healer

I LOVE white...


----------



## Theseus

tracyishere said:


> Do you prefer white, black or colored lingerie?



*YES.*

I hope that answers your question. 

When it comes to lingerie, skimpiness is much more important than color.


----------



## Rookie4

tracyishere said:


> Cannot order online. I have problems getting outfits that fit right. I am 3 different dress sizes. Boobs, waist and hips. Also I am fairly tall. Makes clothes shopping a pain in the bum. Need to try everything on.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Here's the thing , Tracy. It isn't the packaging, it's the merchandise. In winter, sometimes Sweetie will put on a red flannel union suit, the kind with the flap in the back, you know? It fits her like the skin on a snake. She will purposely leave the top 3 or 4 buttons and the flap undone. It gets me every single time. I could be mad as hell or on my deathbed and I would still get aroused by her.


----------



## committed_guy

Also, it would mean a lot to hear from my wife that she went out and bought something to wear for me that day. Sort of a "i was thinking about you and thought you would like this on me so I did it because I love you." That would really push my buttons for my wife even if it wasn't the perfect outfit. Just knowing she went out of her way to buy and then wear something for my viewing pleasure. I know how hard it would be for my wife to go buy lingerie in person. She is so ashamed of her sexuality she could never do that in a store. Would mean a lot to me that she went past that barrier for my sake. Like her desire to please me was so urgent she had to do it that day and not wait for mail order.


----------



## Caribbean Man

I like bright cotton candy tones in lingerie.


----------



## C3156

I personally love lingerie. There is just something seductive about trying to visualize what is underneath...

To bad my wife thinks lingerie is a waste of money. "Why get it if all we are going to do is take it off?" Quite the mood killer sometimes


----------



## Runs like Dog

She generally wears a pink hoodie and grey sweatpants to sleep in so I'll say 'color'


----------



## WorkingOnMe

I'm a big fan of anything slvtty. For the record, this does not include babydolls of any type. Not sure why women always thing babydolls are sexy.

Also, nude with a collar is hot and tells your man exactly where your mind is at. Mmmmm...


----------



## 2ntnuf

What's up with baby dolls? Waste of material and workmanship in my opinion. Give me lacy stockings with a garter belt, a lacy push up bra and hair that is slightly unkempt, like you were so horny you were running your hands through it and decided to do something about it. Notice I didn't say ANYTHING about panties. Leave those in the drawer for when you do not want to wear a garter belt and stockings. OOOOhhhh baby!! I know exactly where I am heading and I'll be there a good long while...........and grab me by the hair and rub my face in it. I'm gonna TAKE YOU if you do that. Oh yeah. Cause I know you're into it.

Edit: Oh color, sorry. LOL 

I prefer a few different colors. Different moods or occasions call for different colors. Also, some colors look better than others depending on skin tone, hair and/or eye color, etc. Stripes or multi? Meh...I think this goes along with what looks good on you personally as above.


----------



## NewHubs

Two words - Black Thong (and nothing else)

Does it for me every time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I got this

Post some pictures and I will let you know what looks best. LOL

Seriously, I like feminine like white and pink the best. Wife is very naughty. Combo is amazing


----------



## Omgitsjoe

White lingerie is the best IMHO especially since it looks sooo sexy on my wife's year round tanned colored skin !!! Such a sexy contrast hhhmmmm !!


----------



## Shoto1984

I vote for black. It looks good on any skin tone and generally the smaller the better (trim the carpet or get rid of it all together). I like what NewHubs wrote... "black thong and nothing else" : )


----------



## 6301

From my point of view and I'm a guy, if a woman has sex appeal she could wear an ill fitting burlap bag and still be sexy. I guess it's the way she carries herself.

I have a buddy who is a really nice looking guy according to the women I know and he's married to a woman who, on the scale from 1 to 10 might be a four. Kind of chubby, mousey looking, but a real angel when you get to know her. Never a bad word about anything and one night I couldn't wait any longer and asked him what attracted him to her, His reply was that she had sex appeal to him along with a great personality. He said when their in bed having sex, he cannot put his hand on her butt if their in the doggy position because he said if he did he would orgasm on the spot. He keeps his hand on her waist and when it's time his hands go on her butt. I don't know. To each his own but one thing for sure is he's crazy about her.


----------



## tracyishere

That's what it is sounding like. I would never have thought of a collar or thong as lingerie though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NewHubs

tracyishere said:


> That's what it is sounding like. I would never have thought of a collar or thong as lingerie though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sometimes less is sexier. I'm not a fan of lingerie but a pair of sexy panties is enough for me.
Go with the black thong instead ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wing Man

I always prefer............butt naked.


----------



## badcompany

Contrast is nice, can be in contrast to skin color or hair. 
Something black and lacy with thigh highs, no undies and a choker get me going...RAWR


----------



## I Notice The Details

My Princess has very light skin, so red and black really stand out. Purple is also nice on her body. There is something really sexy about black though...especially with thigh highs and a sexy smile...


----------



## anchorwatch

Black of course! Red is a close second. Contrast is good. No white, Baby is light skinned.


----------



## Fozzy

tracyishere said:


> Here's why. On our wedding night being the quirky dork I am, I put on the outfit I got from my stagette lady friends that was total granny panty style.
> 
> I came out of the washroom and pranced around all sexy, he was mortified but thought i was being sincere so he was a complete gentleman. When I burst out laughing, there was definitely relief.
> 
> I did put on a much sexier outfit afterwards, but he tells me all he can remember is that granny outfit and he wishes I had been more seductive with my choice. He feels disappointed.
> 
> So what would a man like to see on his wedding night?


I got married on a Sunday, and my wife got around to allowing us to consummate on Wednesday afternoon. We were in Vegas.

I'd have been delighted with granny panties if there was some follow up. I'm at the point in my life where I don't really have the luxury of suggesting colors anymore for the most part.

But........black for the win!


----------



## badcompany

badcompany said:


> Contrast is nice, can be in contrast to skin color or hair.
> Something black and lacy with thigh highs, no undies and a choker(simple band or lace-nothing BDSM) get me going...RAWR


----------



## unbelievable

Candlelight and sweat.


----------



## Conrad

Red is the color of passion


----------



## eyuop

One of the sexiest things you can do is let him pick out some styles he likes. Of course, if it isn't something you are comfortable with (or in) then you can let him know why and at the same time keep the conversation light and playful. 

I went online to Victoria's Secret and found some fun outfits that were that silky but stretchy material -- they were "one size fits all" kind of outfits (more guaranteed to fit that way).

We settled on a couple of cami outfits, and a slip with a thong. She's lighter skinned, but dark (brunette with brown eyes). Went with blues and reds.

RRRRrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar!


----------



## bubbly girl

Nothing but a pair of F*ck me heels usually does it for my husband.

Why not have your husband look online and pick out some things he likes and you can see if you can find something similar when you go to the store? Every guy is different.


----------



## I Notice The Details

bubbly girl said:


> Nothing but a pair of F*ck me heels usually does it for my husband.
> 
> Why not have your husband look online and pick out some things he likes and you can see if you can find something similar when you go to the store? Every guy is different.


Or, just order them on line from stores with free shipping and free returns. That is what my wife and I do. She will model anything I order for her...and my digital camera is always ready.

I second the F*ck Me pumps...it send a clear, sexual message when my wife wears them. Awesome!


----------



## someone90

CH said:


> Birthday suit!! I already know what my wife looks like inside and out, don't need lingerie to get my blood pumping. All my wife needs to do is bend over, clothed or not and that will start my heart racing already.
> 
> Ok, I do have one vice, HIGH HEELS! But she won't do that for me, yet....


I'm not that big on lingerie either but high heels really do it for me!


----------



## okeydokie

Sigh


----------



## LonelyinLove

I have a few different naughty things, but I save them for the weekends. I go to bed way before he does because I leave for work at 4:45am, he and kids sleep until 7am.

Hubs usually doesn't notice what I wear, his head is stuck in his book until the lights go out.

I did get him some satin boxers for me to look at and remove, slowly, licking as I go....

But I digress....


----------



## badcompany

4 pages of thread and no pics yet. I'm disappointed


----------



## southern wife

badcompany said:


> 4 pages of thread and no pics yet. I'm disappointed


Me too!


----------



## I Notice The Details

Hey, I put a picture of a lady wearing black stockings on page 3!!!!!!!!!

She is quite sexy too!


----------



## I Notice The Details

See....Joe caught her "details" also....but he is one lucky bastard...have you seen his wife? Damn!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Omgitsjoe

*Re: Re: Do you prefer white, black or colored lingerie?*



I Notice The Details said:


> See....Joe caught her "details" also....but he is one lucky bastard...have you seen his wife? Damn!!!!!! :rofl:


I just showed your post above to the Mrs who is lying right next to me and bluuushing a beat red now !?!

Then again she's also wondering how much of " her " you've seen ahem ahem  ssshhhhhhhhhh !!!!


----------



## angelpixie

On our wedding night, I wore white flannel pjs with big ladybugs on them, and giant plush stuffed ladybug slippers. And yes, one can walk seductively in said outfit. :rofl: The look on his face was priceless, and we ended up laughing ourselves silly and having a very good time.  That was a good memory.


----------



## Jung_admirer

'Psychology Today' published a recent article that indicated red was the preferred color to attract males due to an evolutionary response. Same reason women use blush .. to emulate healthy oxygenation of tissues. Ahh, what do those guys know ... I think the cut is more important than the color.

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog...science-discovers-the-color-sexual-attraction


----------



## I Notice The Details

Red lingerie on my wife drives me (and my stallion) crazy!


----------



## Omgitsjoe

Hhmmm my Mrs does not own any red lingerie ?! A lot of blacks , white , pinks but noooo red ...... guess its time to take a little visit to VS


----------



## heartsbeating

Red Is the Color of Sex - YouTube

(mods -- it's a clean clip)

Comfy? Sex shouldn't be comfy!


...but really, just choose what suits your skin tone  and have fun!


----------



## tracyishere

Well, unfortunately I am not able to be sexy in heals. Unless it involves sitting or standing without further movement. Lol. I am not coordinated enough to pull that off!
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Perhaps my camouflage hiking boots? Lol
I could post a photo of those!!!!


----------



## RedRose14

Red lingerie is my H's favourite too .... it must be a man thing, I'm not too keen on it myself. I find black and dark purple most sexy.

On my wedding night I wore ivory lace lingerie which was absolutely beautiful


----------



## I Notice The Details

I like where this trend is going.....


----------



## sunhunter

Do you like to eat steak? Yes !! Do you like to eat steak every day? No. I like variety. 

My wife has black / white / red / coloured lingerie ... 

She just looks so pretty in lingerie, it keeps my blood pumping.

Just keep in mind that the colour goes with the colour of her hair and skin.


----------



## tracyishere

I still haven't bought. I'm leaning toward red though. Earlier I was thinking white, but my H sent me a photo of a red dress the other day and said how much he would like to see me in it. So I think he likes red. 

My wedding anniversary is coming up in October. I think I'll surprise him then. Maybe buy a whole new outfit to hide the lingerie beneath. A dress? Tight Jeans? Or should I just surprise him without the clothes?


----------



## NewHubs

tracyishere said:


> My wedding anniversary is coming up in October. I think I'll surprise him then. Maybe buy a whole new outfit to hide the lingerie beneath. A dress? Tight Jeans? Or should I just surprise him without the clothes?


As mentioned earlier on this thread a thong speaks volumes...just sayin'


----------



## tracyishere

NewHubs said:


> As mentioned earlier on this thread a thong speaks volumes...just sayin'


Mr. Hubs, I wear thongs for my H without special occasion. He does enjoy this very much, but I'm looking for something special. Something with the "WOW" factor and perhaps the lingerie will have nice exposure back there as well?!!


----------



## NewHubs

tracyishere said:


> Mr. Hubs, I wear thongs for my H without special occasion. He does enjoy this very much, but I'm looking for something special. Something with the "WOW" factor and perhaps the lingerie will have nice exposure back there as well?!!



:circle:


----------



## Omgitsjoe

tracyishere said:


> Mr. Hubs, I wear thongs for my H without special occasion. He does enjoy this very much, but I'm looking for something special. Something with the "WOW" factor and perhaps the lingerie will have nice exposure back there as well?!!


You in thongs ....... won't produce that " WOW " factor ?? I beg to differ tracey !?!? And ohhh from what i've seen of thongs ummmmmm there's quite a bit of exposure back there already


----------



## tracyishere

I'm just saying that if you see a thong on a semi regular basis it's not as exciting as lingerie that maybe only happens once in a blue moon. No?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Omgitsjoe

tracyishere said:


> I'm just saying that if you see a thong on a semi regular basis it's not as exciting as lingerie that maybe only happens once in a blue moon. No?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It just may be me but seeing a thong in a nice ass would be juust as exciting as a new lingerie no matter what !!??

I'd say a picture for a visual example would probably be best ......... to be sure  ?


----------



## tracyishere

Ya. I think I'll get right on that. Great idea!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details

tracyishere said:


> I'm just saying that if you see a thong on a semi regular basis it's not as exciting as lingerie that maybe only happens once in a blue moon. No?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Add some killer heels, thigh high stockings, and a feisty, sexy personality to go along with that thong....priceless!


----------



## tracyishere

Here we go with the heels again. That'll only work if I'm laying down. *sigh* I know where this is heading....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details

tracyishere said:


> Here we go with the heels again. That'll only work if I'm laying down. *sigh* I know where this is heading....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I love to see my Princess walking around in her heels...just another form of foreplay to me. I am one husband who takes his time and savors the sights and pleasures of sex.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

tracyishere said:


> Here we go with the heels again. That'll only work if I'm laying down. *sigh* I know where this is heading....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hmmmm ..... heels while laying down ??? Im very impressed !!! 

Coome on tracey .......... admit it ummm you enjoy the attention  !! Now what about those heels again hmmm ???


----------



## I Notice The Details

This is an old fashioned pic, but look at the heels and thigh highs....WOW!


----------



## tracyishere

Lol. You guys crack me up!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Omgitsjoe

tracyishere said:


> Ya. I think I'll get right on that. Great idea!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OH MY  !!! Speechless here ........... but i'll keep my lips sealed sssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## tracyishere

You better Joe 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tracyishere

I'm thinking something like this. https://www.google.ca/search?q=red+...umkEobiigKR_YGIDw#biv=i|268;d|jrC-lYLtqb4adM:
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Maybe hidden under some blue wranglers and a white button blouse. With of course the top 3 or 4 undone! What do you think?

That way he has to sit through supper with just a shimmer of red penetrating through my blouse. He'll be ever so curious. But have to wait!! Haha...so cruel I love it!!


----------



## I Notice The Details

tracyishere said:


> I'm thinking something like this. https://www.google.ca/search?q=red+...umkEobiigKR_YGIDw#biv=i|268;d|jrC-lYLtqb4adM:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> 
> Maybe hidden under some blue wranglers and a white button blouse. With of course the top 3 or 4 undone! What do you think?
> 
> That way he has to sit through supper with just a shimmer if red penetrating through my blouse. He'll be ever so curious. But have to wait!! Haha...so cruel I love it!!


Traci, you are exactly right....everything on that page is gorgeous, and teasing him thru dinner with the hint of something special underneath is very smart. I love when my wife does this!!!!!!


----------



## tracyishere

This is the one I REALLY like!!


----------



## tracyishere

Don't think I could wear a blouse over that though. This perhaps?:


----------



## tracyishere

Sooooo many choices! I'm getting frustrated.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

You're stalling Tracy! Now just buy one of each and get to wearing. Geesh.


----------



## NewHubs

Sorry...but I'm sticking with a red thong...and nothing else. 

IMHO...lingerie is a distraction.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details

tracyishere said:


> Sooooo many choices! I'm getting frustrated.


Buy both for different occasions. This "special" lingerie is not just to wear for 1 minute before he takes it off of you...it is to wear for awhile, be savored, be appreciated, and for teasing. You should feel great wearing it. Just my opinion.


----------



## tracyishere

NewHubs said:


> Sorry...but I'm sticking with a red thong...and nothing else.
> 
> IMHO...lingerie is a distraction.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It supposed to be silly! I bet you would go wild if your wife wore a piece in front of you while she made supper. You'd want to touch her, hold her, ummmm other stuff to her. But nope! You just get to watch as she bends over to take the casserole out of the oven.

OK, I need my pervert mind to go back to sleep.


----------



## NewHubs

tracyishere said:


> It supposed to be silly! I bet you would go wild if your wife wore a piece in front of you while she made supper. You'd want to touch her, hold her, ummmm other stuff to her. But nope! You just get to watch as she bends over to take the casserole out of the oven.
> 
> OK, I need my pervert mind to go back to sleep.


Good point! I'll shut up now 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tracyishere

This is me. Just saying.


----------



## NewHubs

tracyishere said:


> This is me. Just saying.


Oh Tracy....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details

Red still gets my heart racing...


----------



## NewHubs

Notice....perfect shot!

You get best of both worlds...perfect LEGS and feet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details

NewHubs said:


> Notice....perfect shot!
> 
> You get best of both worlds...perfect LEGS and feet
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


NewHubs....YOU notice the details too!!!:smthumbup:


----------



## Fee_

tracyishere said:


> This is the one I REALLY like!!


I have this in hot pink and I wore it with heels once with a boyfriend - it stayed on for about 30 seconds.


----------



## NewHubs

Fee_ said:


> I have this in hot pink and I wore it with heels once with a boyfriend - it stayed on for about 30 seconds.


30 seconds is too long.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doubletrouble

I don't know about your complexion or anything like that. But what I do know is that a nightie, covering it ALL, that drapes over your body and conforms to your curves, is going to be hot as hell. 

Under that, wear the least you can... not necessarily a thong (not my personal preference anyway), but some skimpy panties and barely-a-bra. Color red is always passion, but white and black, especially if worn in contrast, also wears very well. 

You can't go wrong with the combo, and the show you can put together with it.


----------



## tracyishere

I don't know, a T-shirt and skimpy undies? REALLY?!! I wear that quiet often to feel sexy (and maybe get some).. I just don't think it's "WOW" enough. It's lost it's WOW appeal if it is worn too much, don't you think?


----------



## tracyishere

Perhaps the male mind (head) is far more simpler to please than I thought...


----------



## tracyishere

Fee_ said:


> I have this in hot pink and I wore it with heels once with a boyfriend - it stayed on for about 30 seconds.


On the contrary Mr.Hubs. 30 seconds is far too short. I would make him wait at least an hour if not longer.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

tracyishere said:


> On the contrary Mr.Hubs. 30 seconds is far too short. I would make him wait at least an hour if not longer.


You are suuch a teaseee !!! But that's a good thing IMHO


----------



## tracyishere

Omgitsjoe said:


> You are suuch a teaseee !!! But that's a good thing IMHO


For you Joe, a two hour wait minimum. Haha!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details

Fine things are meant to be savored....


----------



## omgitselaine

*Re: Re: Do you prefer white, black or colored lingerie?*



tracyishere said:


> For you Joe, a two hour wait minimum. Haha!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This would be too good for him 
he would actually enjoy the torture tracey 






I Notice The Details said:


> Fine things are meant to be savored....


Savored and enjoyed


----------



## tracyishere

omgitselaine said:


> This would be too good for him
> he would actually enjoy the torture tracey
> 
> Savored and enjoyed


_Posted via Mobile Device_

Haha! I bet he did savour and enjoy it!!


----------



## NewHubs

That's right Elaine! Torture his a$$!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgitselaine

*Re: Re: Do you prefer white, black or colored lingerie?*



NewHubs said:


> That's right Elaine! Torture his a$$!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes I will  its one of my many bad habits!


----------



## tracyishere

Going to go shopping tomorrow!! Let's see what this small town has to offer? I wonder if the Ukrainian's and French have risque taste, or if I'll be coming home with another pair of granny panties!!


----------



## I Notice The Details

Tracishere....let us know what you find....and no more granny panties!


----------



## tracyishere

Boo! Of course the boutique is closed. Joys of small town shopping. Ugh! The red thong thing is starting to sound tempting, should be able to find that elsewhere. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude

I'm sure I posted on this thread before, or another similar thread... but regardless, screw lingerie.

Wear something different + more sexy:


----------



## tracyishere

YIPEE! I am soooooo excited!! So, instead of getting all bummed out I decided to grab what sexy outfits I had and head to the cabin and do a mini boudoir session. 

I had a thread at one time talking about how I'd like to do this. I couldn't afford a real session. But, I had sooooooo much fun! (Except the part where somebody drove by and I had to hide under a blanket)

I wish I could share.. I'm so proud of me!! 

So, going to the city on Thurs. I'm hoping my girlfriend is around so we can both be sexy diva's for the afternoon in the boutique shops.


----------



## tracyishere

I just wanted to let you know INTD, I brought my heels with me for my photo-shoot. I did feel pretty sexy in them. Probably wouldn't have done that if it weren't for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyshIknew

Yes, I do prefer white black or coloured lingerie.

But I look pretty damn stupid in them.


----------



## I Notice The Details

tracyishere said:


> I just wanted to let you know INTD, I brought my heels with me for my photo-shoot. I did feel pretty sexy in them. Probably wouldn't have done that if it weren't for you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is awesome, and sexy shoes are a very important detail. They make wonderful legs and butts look even better...and they can be sexy as hell!!!! Good for you Traci!!!!!:smthumbup:


----------



## P51Geo1980

tracyishere said:


> Thinking about buying a new outfit. Does the color have a bearing on the look? For example: black- naughty, white- sweet, colored- fun
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My wife never wears lingerie and never has. When I do fantasize about her (sad that my sex life is now fantasizing about my wife) or other women, it's always different colors. I find turquoise to be very sex, but also like red and black.


----------



## tracyishere

Well I think I covered most of those in my photo-shoot. One thing I did not have is anything red though.. Red it is!!

Girlfriend diva fest confirmed. Won't be all that fun with the two monkeys with me though. Kinda awkward actually. My son: what are these for momma?

uh??????


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Great thread. Love your attitude OP.


----------



## NewHubs

tracyishere said:


> Well I think I covered most of those in my photo-shoot. One thing I did not have is anything red though.. Red it is!!


ray:


----------



## Created2Write

I want to do a boidour shoot! I had plans to once, and then didn't end up having the money. It looks like so much fun, though!! Great anniversary gift!


----------



## Created2Write

FTR, I loved both of the pics you put up Tracy! Gorgeous choices!


----------



## tracyishere

Do it. I just used the timer on my camera. It worked. Plus I felt comfortable doing more risqué stuff by myself then if I had someone else taking the photo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tracyishere

Question. Would you prefer printed copies or digital copies of photos?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyshIknew

P51Geo1980 said:


> My wife never wears lingerie and never has. When I do fantasize about her (sad that my sex life is now fantasizing about my wife) or other women, it's always different colors. I find turquoise to be very sex, but also like red and black.


I lost my virginity to my wife in lingerie, she wore the works, suspenders, stockings etc.

We did it in front of a fire on a sheepskin rug.

The. most. awesome. night. of. my. life.


----------



## tracyishere

So epic fail on the diva fest. The first store was closed, the second did not have any red until Christmas, and the 3rd store had no red either.  not even a thong Mr. Hubs. 

I did buy 2 pieces. But they were nothing like I was looking for. My mood was not in diva drive by that point. 

Didn't help that I had to spend 45mins in the parking lot dealing with my 5yr olds tantrum. 

This better be worth it......grrrr
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedRose14

That's a shame Tracy, I know you said you can't shop online but it is worth a go, most online shops will let you return items that you've tried on, even lingerie, you would have so much more choice. I have bought some saucy outfits from loveyhoney.co.uk, you can also buy from loveyhoney.com which ships to Canada


----------



## gbrad

The type of lingerie doesn't really matter. Its all about how the body looks that it is hanging on.


----------



## tracyishere

gbrad said:


> The type of lingerie doesn't really matter. Its all about how the body looks that it is hanging on.


That is a mood killer.


----------



## Malpheous

My wife is always trying to figure out the answer to this very question. What sort? What color? What material? Costume vs lingerie?

Now I do appreciate her concern for doing something special for me. But if I've told her once I've told her a million times, "Honey you wear whatever you want to wear. Whatever you feel comfortable and confident in. Hopefully that means you'll be greeting me naked!"


----------



## gbrad

tracyishere said:


> That is a mood killer.


You are right, when the body underneath the lingerie isn't that great, does kill the mood. A couple drinks helps to cure that though.


----------



## tracyishere

Well said. I felt good in the ones I bought. But, I had an idea in mind on how I wanted this all to unfold and it just seems to not want to work for me

I'm going to try the shop in town one more time...hopefully red is not just for Santa in this town. Weird city folk. Just Saying.


----------



## tracyishere

gbrad said:


> You are right, when the body underneath the lingerie isn't that great, does kill the mood. A couple drinks helps to cure that though.


 I think i'll need a couple drinks to wear one now...


----------



## anotherguy

tracyishere said:


> Thinking about buying a new outfit. Does the color have a bearing on the look? For example: black- naughty, white- sweet, colored- fun
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Its all good... but I am fond of white.

When we got married my wife wore white thigh highs our wedding night and she was just a knockout. I dont think I have ever recovered fully. 

_..be still my heart..._


----------



## Marriedand40

Tracy:

Once you get used to wearing nice bras and underwear then that's all you will want to wear.

It will make you feel more confident and sexy. You don't have to have the perfect body to wear them.

Underwear is cheap, go to Lasenza and buy the 5 panties for $25, remember if you have a black bra on, wear black underwear, a red bra wear red undies. 3 panties for every bra.

Also get a variety of bras, get a leopard print, blue, pink, orange, purple, black lace etc. I had an ex that had over 50 bras.

There is alot of cute cotton panties that you can wear nowadays that aren't "granny panties".

If you have to wear granny panties, keep them for that time of the month, that's all!!

Think about it Tracy, how many teens and 20 year old girls would be caught dead wearing old lady bras and underwear???


----------



## tracyishere

M40 I wear sexy undies as much as I can! This may sound perverted but it kinda turns me on to wear them! So of course I wear them  Who wouldn't wanna feel sexy and aroused all the time?!!

That is why the search was on for something a little more risque. Something to knock his socks off!!


----------



## I Notice The Details

tracyishere said:


> M40 I wear sexy undies as much as I can! This may sound perverted but it kinda turns me on to wear them! So of course I wear them  Who wouldn't wanna feel sexy and aroused all the time?!!
> 
> That is why the search was on for something a little more risque. Something to knock his socks off!!


Keep thinking about that red thong...


----------



## RedRose14

Well I am feeling in the mood for giving Hubby a treat tonight so will be having a long scented bubble bath and slipping into something sexy later.

So, what shall I treat him too? There's lacy black push up bra with matching cami knickers, satin black and purple or pink and black push up bra with matching thong or there's a lilac chiffon and lace see through bra with matching cami knickers and suspender belt which I wear with white lace top fish net stockings .... decisions, decisions


----------



## tracyishere

OHHH! Rose, I like the way you think!!


----------



## tracyishere

Was not impressed when I seen these in each store I went to.
View attachment 9241


Perhaps granny panties are in style now?


----------



## CarefulinNY

Black


----------



## tracyishere

Last chance shopping trip today. Going to walk over to the boutique and see if it decided to be open for business today. Sending thoughts of red out to the universe.... Do you hear me?


----------



## 40isthenew20

All lingerie is good in my opinion, but gun to my head I would say black. It has that sultry evilness to it and a little ****tiness, too, which can make it oh, so much fun.


----------



## tracyishere

So apparently sex isn't good business in a small town. The boutique is only open on the first and 3rd Thursday of the month. Missed it by a day!!

Decided I'd take the laborious walk across town(20mins) to one last store. Found a RED THONG and a red bra and panty set. Bought them both. 

Now I have 4 outfits to choose from. Shall we have a vote?


----------



## tracyishere

A)
View attachment 9586


I don't know if the bra will fit. Looks small. But we will see. Too lazy to try it on right now.


----------



## Shaggy

Tracy, a bra can't be too small, only too big.

Btw, try pairing it with a pair of inappropriate boots.


----------



## tracyishere

Shaggy said:


> Tracy, a bra can't be too small, only too big.
> 
> Btw, try pairing it with a pair of inappropriate boots.


I like the boots idea. I don't have anything but my camouflage though. 

Having troubles uploading my other photos


----------



## tracyishere

The black thing is a satan housecoat. He cannot see until I am ready for him to see....


----------



## Shaggy

Tracy there is this way to buy this stuff - the Internet, even Amazon carries a bunch of good stuff.


----------



## tracyishere

B)
View attachment 9594


----------



## tracyishere

C)
View attachment 9602


----------



## tracyishere

D)
View attachment 9610


----------



## 40isthenew20

C, hands down.


----------



## samyeagar

The red thong is my STBW's normal day to day apperal


----------



## Thunder7

Definitely B. What can I say, I'm a minimalist.


----------



## chillymorn

doesn't matter as long as it has easy access to the crotch.


----------



## tracyishere

Looks like the thong is in the lead. Wow it was like $4. And I was prepared to spend $200 if I found what I was looking for. 

Men......


----------



## chillymorn

she has a whole body cat suit that crotch-less. looks goooood. but its kinda scratchy.

I say just wear your sexy attitude. maybe trim the hedges and paint the nails and all will be good.


----------



## tracyishere

chillymorn said:


> she has a whole body cat suit that crotch-less. looks goooood. but its kinda scratchy.
> 
> I say just wear your sexy attitude. maybe trim the hedges and paint the nails and all will be good.


So easy to please...


----------



## chillymorn

tracyishere said:


> So easy to please...


Thanks I'll take that as a compliment!


----------



## Thunder7

We are simple creatures. Like a cat, or a small child, that would rather play with the box the gift came in than the gift itself.


----------



## CalBanker

I like all colors but white. Just doesn't do it for me. Just got done with a huge spending spree on the wife, got black lace bra and G-string, red bra and thong, black bra and thong along with garter and thigh highs (can't wait to see that) and I know it is going to drive her nutz when I make her wear it all night long at an event and then get back to the hotel room later. And then the color I just absolutely love on her right now, got her a yellow lace bra and thong......freaking hot!


----------



## tracyishere

CalBanker said:


> I like all colors but white. Just doesn't do it for me. Just got done with a huge spending spree on the wife, got black lace bra and G-string, red bra and thong, black bra and thong along with garter and thigh highs (can't wait to see that) and I know it is going to drive her nutz when I make her wear it all night long at an event and then get back to the hotel room later. And then the color I just absolutely love on her right now, got her a yellow lace bra and thong......freaking hot!


Lucky lucky lucky....


----------



## CalBanker

tracyishere said:


> Lucky lucky lucky....


She is lucky one! Spoiled her rotten!!! I may get a little kick back from that though!


----------



## chillymorn

every time I see the title "do you prefer white or black" I think its going to be a totally different topic than lingerie.

lol


----------



## dbc

i prefer black lace bikini ect....


----------



## kimd

White of course as it glows so well when we put the black light on.


----------



## PBear

What color is your floor?

C


----------



## tracyishere

PBear said:


> What color is your floor?
> 
> C


My carpet?:0


----------



## committed_guy

tracyishere said:


> My carpet?:0


red?


----------



## tracyishere

committed_guy said:


> red?


Like I'm going to say.... Hahaha!


----------



## PBear

tracyishere said:


> My carpet?:0


That's something to consider... I was thinking about the floor in your bedroom, since that's where lingerie belongs. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator

*For as long as it is being donned, please make it white, white, white, that can readily be seen through!

After all, we Southern guys are visual creatures!*


----------



## tracyishere

arbitrator said:


> *For as long as it is being donned, please make it white, white, white, that can readily be seen through!
> 
> After all, we Southern guys are visual creatures!*


Well I will say that my carpet is not white! Hahaha


----------



## committed_guy

tracyishere said:


> Like I'm going to say.... Hahaha!


Can you tell me at least if the drapes match the carpet?


----------



## tracyishere

Sure, after you tell me if yours do.


----------



## I Notice The Details

committed_guy said:


> Can you tell me at least if the drapes match the carpet?


My wife's do match.


----------



## Caribvistors

Love her wearing black lingerie. Huge turn on for me and she knows it.


----------



## I Notice The Details

White can be stunning when you have a tan...


----------



## badcompany

+1, contrast for the win


----------



## samyeagar

tracyishere said:


> Sure, after you tell me if yours do.


My STBW's match...when she has carpeting


----------



## tracyishere

samyeagar said:


> My STBW's match...when she has carpeting


Oh my, suddenly this thread has taken a turn to discuss exterior designs


----------



## tracyishere

tracyishere said:


> Oh my, suddenly this thread has taken a turn to discuss exterior designs


I tried to make a heart once..... "Tried". Lol


----------



## samyeagar

tracyishere said:


> I tried to make a heart once..... "Tried". Lol


Never seen a heart in person, though my STBW can be deliciously creative


----------



## CalBanker

Got my wife a set from VS of yellow bra and panties....with the tan body.....wow, yummy!!!!

Then had the hotel experience last weekend with her in thigh highs, heels and black lace bra and pantie with garter.......frickin blew my socks off!!!!


----------



## mark33

I would love any. My wife doesnt like wearing it because she's not big on top
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details

Colors can be very sexy on a woman's body:


----------



## Caribbean Man

I Notice The Details said:


> Colors can be very sexy on a woman's body:


:iagree:

I've always loved colors in lingerie, but it depends on the woman's skin complexion, and size.
I usually purchase for my wife, haven't done so in quite a while ,( need to fix that!) but I always bought cotton candy colors for her.
She liked it.

I never really likes white lingerie , but black is definite my fave.


----------



## ConanHub

Black. Even just panties and bra. Don't know why, but when I catch her even in passing, I become like a moon in her orbit! She has to be careful when wearing black undies, not to be seen, or else be ready to run like the wind to avoid being molested!!:smthumbup:


----------



## tracyishere

ConanHub said:


> Black. Even just panties and bra. Don't know why, but when I catch her even in passing, I become like a moon in her orbit! She has to be careful when wearing black undies, not to be seen, or else be ready to run like the wind to avoid being molested!!:smthumbup:


That's cute! My h is the same way...I need more black undies.


----------



## CalBanker

I've gotten the wife just about every color she can imagine....a couple more that I want to find, but having troubles. But I love how she can put on any different color based on her mood. And I never really did like it before, but she has some hot pink bra and G-string that she just looks killer in. The one that I am waiting to arrive in the mail is the Frederick's of Hollywood red bra and G-string....HOT!!!!


----------

